# What did u pay for your 300zx?



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i bought mine in october, about 2hrs from here, knew the guy tho i think i got a good deal, it did have some minor things wrong tho, bad window motor, gas gauge isnt working, power steering leak, i give my paint a fair rating good motor i gave $1000 cash for it, drove it home


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Well mine has been in the family since day one. It was handed down to me. So nothing. Unless you want to consider what it cost brand new.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i payed $1600 for my 84


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I paid $1250 for my 85 turbo 5-speed. I feel that i've got ripped off though...there was tons of stuff wrong and the body was crap. But after $2000 in parts...it still looks like crap


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

$300 for my 86. only thing wrong with it was bad valve cover gaskets, and a few dents. A little fire on the way home might have put a damper on things though. Just gotta fix it.


----------



## macman21 (Jan 26, 2005)

*$12500*

Just bought it 1 month ago, 1991 non turbo manual 107000k's, very tidy. only $12500


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

macman21 said:


> Just bought it 1 month ago, 1991 non turbo manual 107000k's, very tidy. only $12500


Damn, there's a 90 TT for sale here at work for $11,500. 50k miles, 17" BBS 3pc wheels....

I paid $6k for my SS ~4 years ago. Had to change the timing belt when I got it, but all the parts were given to me by the owner, as well as a replacement tail light (cracked) and a new ACT clutch :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Now I'm the one who's feeling ripped off..... Mine was about $3600 after all the payments are said and done. And mines probably about in the same shape as Domdoggs'. And I just put a whole ton of time and effort into redoing all the gaskets and seals (Except the rear main). But maybe she'll be strong enough and reliable enough to surprise a few people at the track this year....


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

My 86 N/A I picked up for 1,500 with 140,000k miles no problems at all.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

macman21 said:


> Just bought it 1 month ago, 1991 non turbo manual 107000k's, very tidy. only $12500


You got ripped off bad.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You got ripped off bad.


maybe he's Canadian or Austrailian? $1 of either = about $.80 American cents
so $12,500 = $10,000 US........
Still a ripoff, nvm..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

macman21 said:


> Just bought it 1 month ago, 1991 non turbo manual 107000k's, very tidy. only $12500


 Was the the 24K gold edition?

My car was free! Its looks and runs awesome!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> My car was free! Its looks and runs awesome!


Heh were in the same boat!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1800 cash for my 87 5 spd turbo. Then put in another 2 grand to make it road worthy.


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

i paid 1k for my 86 z31 turbo it has a bad auto tranny but other than that and the timing belt breaking its been a good car


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

holy crap man, you have a turbo auto saturn? I have to have pictures of that!!!!!!


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I got my 86' 300zx NON turbo for 1800 as my first car, no radio, or anything, a few non working parts, it was all cool tho, hah i need a faster car

:hal:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures bro.........I like the girlies too


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i paid $1300 for my 86 turbo 5 speed manual and the only thing i had to buy for it was one tire. runs great but needs a little body work and some touch up on the paint...


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I paid $800 for it at an auction, promptly blew the engine and replaced it with another rebuilt and overbored VG30E for $2500 (didn't think about the turbo at the time), body and paint for $1500 finished last week and another $1K in random repairs/upgrades/replacements. I'm still looking at rims/tires, a rebuilt tranny, and replacing the interior. Talk about love of the brand!


----------



## macman21 (Jan 26, 2005)

*just what you pay*

My nissan does sound like a lot but yes I am from Australia and the conversion is not $0.80 its more like $0.65 making mine worth about $8000US. Thats just what they are worth here. We must have higher import taxes making the overall prices higher, very few of the 300zx'a were sold new in Australia.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

macman21 said:


> My nissan does sound like a lot but yes I am from Australia and the conversion is not $0.80 its more like $0.65 making mine worth about $8000US. Thats just what they are worth here. We must have higher import taxes making the overall prices higher, very few of the 300zx'a were sold new in Australia.


$8k is about right for an NA. I'm stupid and didn't see you were in Australia. :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

macman21 said:


> My nissan does sound like a lot but yes I am from Australia and the conversion is not $0.80 its more like $0.65 making mine worth about $8000US. Thats just what they are worth here. We must have higher import taxes making the overall prices higher, very few of the 300zx'a were sold new in Australia.


Yeah, sorry about that


----------



## bigrob300zx (Dec 10, 2006)

i paid 700 for my 84t 300z but i cant figure out why the speedometer doesnt work any advice


----------



## bigrob300zx (Dec 10, 2006)

plese help message me


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I paid $750 for my 86 turbo 5 speed. It needs some rust damage repaired. It has a grinding noise (speed dependant) in the rear of the car. There's a clunk between shifts. And other minor issues. But, I think I received an awesome deal on the car. Considering it came with a JWT ecu, 3" turbo back exhaust, 88ss springs, manual boost controller, and fresh rear suspension bushings on the lower control arms.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

turboZX said:


> i bought mine in october, about 2hrs from here, knew the guy tho i think i got a good deal, it did have some minor things wrong tho, bad window motor, gas gauge isnt working, power steering leak, i give my paint a fair rating good motor i gave $1000 cash for it, drove it home


lol i have you beat by a little, every thing works fine and it only has 150k on it, just a little rust, but i can fix it and i picked it up for a grand


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

$1,000 for an '85 turbo with a trashed body + an '85 N/A with a trashed motor. I haven't put any more money into it yet, but with the turbo motor stripped down to the block and sitting beside a shell of a car, I've got a few $K more to go before I can start riding off into the sunset.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

I paid with a '93 Cavalier with 57,000 miles on it. Even swap. '88 2+2 auto 107K miles. Drove it home, did the tune up, waxed it. Looks great!


----------



## ricardoarchangel21 (Dec 16, 2006)

i got mine for 1000 its a 1986 300zx non turbo but i had to put in anther 1000 in repairs

had about 130,000 miles on it


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

$300, nice project car I'd say


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HMMMMMMMM...how did this thread come back to life?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TitanZ (Dec 23, 2006)

I recieved my z as a x-mas present. best one ever


----------



## indyantihero (Mar 13, 2007)

87 turbo,t-tops, good body, good interior, broke timing belt... possible valve damage, bad t25 turbo... 500 bucks and a pair of muddy shoes to get it on the trailer...


----------



## dom300zx (May 5, 2006)

1st z 1994 tt blown motor 100 $
2nd z 1996 n/a no motor 500
3ed z early 1987 gll 1000 $ no rust, small p/s leak drove it home (still driving it)
4th z 1988 2+2 blown motor 50 $
5th z 1986 T mint body mint interior leather seats looked brand new every option from the floor mats to the ttop covers to the tire inflator 400 $blown motor tho


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

I bought a '84 300zx Turbo for $2025 as my first car in 2001... It had 146,000 on the body but the rebuild had about 10,000 on it. Came with 4 JL 12" w0's in a custom box, JL 5 1/4's in the doors, JL tweeters mounted in the door panels, JL 6x9's in the back, body kit, rims, knight rider system, pearl white paint, underbody neon, spoiler, tint, exhaust, K&N filter, dual friction clutch, plus a bunch of other random nonsense... It was a complete steal when I found it on ebay so I paid the $700 to ship it to Denver from Texas to get my hands on it. Sold it in late 2003 and picked up the 04 Spec V that I have now and a 05 Maxima shortly after. I still miss the boost...

Here a pic of it from when I owned it. I have no idea if it's still on the street or dead.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SirReaL303 said:


> I bought a '84 300zx Turbo for $2025 as my first car in 2001... It had 146,000 on the body but the rebuild had about 10,000 on it. Came with 4 JL 12" w0's in a custom box, JL 5 1/4's in the doors, JL tweeters mounted in the door panels, JL 6x9's in the back, body kit, rims, knight rider system, pearl white paint, underbody neon, spoiler, tint, exhaust, K&N filter, dual friction clutch, plus a bunch of other random nonsense... It was a complete steal when I found it on ebay so I paid the $700 to ship it to Denver from Texas to get my hands on it. Sold it in late 2003 and picked up the 04 Spec V that I have now and a 05 Maxima shortly after. I still miss the boost...
> 
> Here a pic of it from when I owned it. I have no idea if it's still on the street or dead.


If I'd known that car existed around here, I would have bought it from you.


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish I knew if it still existed. I've been trying to find it cruising around the city for over 3 years now and I've never seen it on the street. My guess is the guy either totalled it or killed the motor.


----------



## skylineboy4956 (Apr 23, 2007)

*260 for my 86'*

Pretty good but it had a messed up interior. Guy was desperate couldve gotten for less if i wanted to though.


----------



## oneofakind300zx1987 (May 8, 2007)

I Paid $10,000 for an 87' with 40,000 miles, also spent $6,000 on making it a one of a kind with pushed out 17" wheels, body kit, cross drilled rotors, rims, tires, exhaust cat- back, xenons, venom fuel injectors, custom headers, no body belives me its 20 years old.. they seem to look ugly as hell from stock.. but can come out of there shell rather easily with modern technology.... End result a car that gets u laid..... Peace


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

oneofakind300zx1987 said:


> I Paid $10,000 for an 87' with 40,000 miles, also spent $6,000 on making it a one of a kind with pushed out 17" wheels, body kit, cross drilled rotors, rims, tires, exhaust cat- back, xenons, venom fuel injectors, custom headers, no body belives me its 20 years old.. they seem to look ugly as hell from stock.. but can come out of there shell rather easily with modern technology.... End result a car that gets u laid..... Peace


 I wanna see some pics.


----------



## 1985_300ZXT (May 19, 2007)

i paid 4900 for mine pics r in the newbie fourm, everyhting is orgional


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

oneofakind300zx1987 said:


> I Paid $10,000 for an 87' with 40,000 miles, also spent $6,000 on making it a one of a kind with pushed out 17" wheels, body kit, cross drilled rotors, rims, tires, exhaust cat- back, xenons, venom fuel injectors, custom headers, no body belives me its 20 years old.. they seem to look ugly as hell from stock.. but can come out of there shell rather easily with modern technology.... End result a car that gets u laid..... Peace


If you need a car to get you laid, you're damn ugly.

Also, I seriously doubt that someone who types "U" for "YOU" is old enough to have and spend $16,000 on a car that's only worth $4,000.

I cry: "Pics or shens!"*

BTW:
1984 NA slicktop: $4,000 in April, 1994
1986 NA: $1,625 in June 1996
1984 AE: $900 in March 2001
1988 Straman Convertible NA: $2,000 in December 2004


*pics or shens = pictures or shennanigans = show us proof, or you're just full of **it.


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

Paid $3000 for my 1987 300zx, after tax and fees, $3500.


----------



## RocknTommy (Apr 3, 2007)

3K for my '85 in '97.


----------



## Skylineman88 (Jun 8, 2007)

$500 for an '84 non-turbo only thing wrong is that the interior is super bad and i had to buy a water pump car runs real strong but i'm putting a RB25 in it :-D


----------



## ABOA_E (Jul 3, 2007)

i got mine for free... it needs new front end stuff.. like radiator and front bumper and fender and maybe hood.. but its free car... oh and its Bright Blue Metallic 1988.. good deal? lol


----------



## ABOA_E (Jul 3, 2007)

nvm.......


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I traded a 93 Saturn SC2 with 73K for my 87 300ZX 2+2 Turbo Auto GLL with 57K. It's a Canadian import. My Sister bought it new. It needed a rebuild on the auto trans and brakes, shocks and tires. It sat for a few years before she offered to trade me.


----------



## brodymulry (Sep 16, 2007)

$500 AUD.

Painted flaking Puurple, Engine in pretty good condition, a few bugs.. (see my other post)

Oh, 2+2.

EDIT: NA, 1985, Starwars Dash

My first car, im rather proud after all, its a Z!


----------



## watagg (Sep 14, 2007)

I got my 84 from my girlfriend for my birthday. She paid $200 for it. It has a rebuilt engine. however, the interior needs some love.


----------



## 3SAN300 (Oct 8, 2007)

it must be painfull to be told this this many times but sorry macman unless that car came with a bunch of mods you got ripped off mine has 8000 miles (origanal) and bought with no problems for $6,500


----------



## 3SAN300 (Oct 8, 2007)

*80,000 (original miles)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

3SAN300 said:


> it must be painfull to be told this this many times but sorry macman unless that car came with a bunch of mods you got ripped off mine has 8000 miles (origanal) and bought with no problems for $6,500


Maybe you should notice that he said 107000 k's. Meaning 107,000 km. Which is about 66875 miles. But you may also notice that he lives in Australia. And 2 years ago when he posted, the Aussie dollar wasn't worth as much. Let alone the fact that there aren't as many Z's in the rest of the world, so the price is adjusted accordingly.

edit: BTW, you should read the rest of the thread.


macman21 said:


> My nissan does sound like a lot but yes I am from Australia and the conversion is not $0.80 its more like $0.65 making mine worth about $8000US. Thats just what they are worth here. We must have higher import taxes making the overall prices higher, very few of the 300zx'a were sold new in Australia.


----------



## daltonliu03 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that the guy I bought my 300zxt from ripped me off, I paid 3300 for an 84 w/ 144k miles, fairly good interior, and paint. He also gave a an 84 n/a for parts though. Did I still get ripped off?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

the answer to that would be NO.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

ha i bought my 88t off ebay for $5k and $1k to ship it. only to find out it was an na with a turbo swap,
and was equiped with no ac no ps no power brakes no radio a junk engine no emission devices 
a bad rack and wheels that keep coming loose. no i dident check the vin before i bought it 
and yes my ass is still sore and no i blame my self. if thats not what you getting riped off 
then what is


----------



## daltonliu03 (Oct 18, 2007)

farvaszx6r said:


> ha i bought my 88t off ebay for $5k and $1k to ship it. only to find out it was an na with a turbo swap,
> and was equiped with no ac no ps no power brakes no radio a junk engine no emission devices
> a bad rack and wheels that keep coming loose. no i dident check the vin before i bought it
> and yes my ass is still sore and no i blame my self. if thats not what you getting riped off
> then what is


haha Okay, thank you for making me feel good about myself, I'm sorry that you got ripped off.

People were telling me that I got ripped off and stuff.


----------



## Miku (Oct 25, 2007)

You guys seem to have really cheap cars there in the US. I bought my -86 Z31 Turbo about a month ago.. Car needs a paint job and some interior parts but runs nice. It was the cheapest turbo in Finland with a 4000€ ($5700) price tag. If that sounds a lot of money, you should only see what the Mustangs cost here


----------



## 1slo87300ZX (Oct 27, 2007)

*I paid 725.00. I used to work for a towing company and the car sat for 2 years on lot at an impound lot. It was a DONOR car. The body is straight,but could use a paint job and the interior is emaculate. Ill post pics when I get the chance *


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

*Got mine for a steal*

I got mine ('86 non-turbo) off a lady who took it to a shop for repair. They told her it would cost more to fix it than it was worth. She called me to tow it to the junkyard. I paid her $75.00 and towed it to my house. 1 hot battery $47.00 later and it runs great spins out in first and second gears on brand new tires. It is in rough shape over all the mechanicals are good but the exterior and suspention are hurting. One very small oil leak. needs a good bit of body work and fresh paint. The interior is ok. Not a bad deal in all if i may say so.


----------



## valveking250 (Sep 5, 2007)

there is a z31 non turbo for sale up the street from me. 205,000 miles, perfect body and paint, leather int, but bad auto trany. 800 bucks. is this a good deal concitering the millage and trany?


----------



## 75_280Z (Jun 11, 2007)

Just picked up an 84 with 237000km, 5 speed for $1250. runs real smooth. Just to add to my collection.
http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb100/1975_280Z/


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

i'd say that is pretty good if the only thing wrong is that tranny. and the rest of the car is as good as you say jump on it.


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

75_280Z said:


> Just picked up an 84 with 237000km, 5 speed for $1250. runs real smooth. Just to add to my collection.
> 1975_280Z - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


I picked up my 87 300ZX for what was supposed to be $1k for it i ended up giving her like 380 in cash and another hundred a few weeks later and on the title it says i only paid her 
$25 .00 cash lol but its been giving me mad shit sense than fuckin Z's are great but they are the most spiteful hateful cars God ever brought to the earth man..... I love them fiesty... much like my women lol jk. There so worth it once you get the mrunning and tuned right too bad you can't post images or i'd post some pics of mine it would be nice to see some pictures of kick ass Z's on this forum after all it is kinda(mostly) about Z's so why not lol I prefer my old 77 280 (Paid $600)and its L28 straight six over my 87 with the VG(?)30 V-6 the I-6 is way more ballzy and all torque that thing can float sideways like a dragonfly over a pond its gorgeous and than grip and tear up the road and 80 in switchback roads like a hyper cat on carpet lol. I'd get rid of my Z31 for another L28 Z anyday:idhitit:
"AINT NO SKOOL LIKE OLD SKOOL!!!!"
lol Ists true. The only way it could get better is an old 77 or 78 with a freakin RB26DETT Manny on it with a big solid rear axle like a 10 bolt or something with weight and than its all good lol. Freakin Nissan makes mad status sports cars now we need them to bring back some more of that rebel old skool flavor to the Z that would be pretty kool.
~Dr.Loc-Est


----------



## hrevo2000 (Oct 21, 2008)

a friend couldnt deal with the electrical Problems anymore and gave it to my moms bf! for free of course


----------



## altima713 (Jan 21, 2008)

wrong section thought it said z32


----------



## kevinmullens2005 (Sep 13, 2008)

i paid $150 all it needed was gas and a fan belt. 87 non turbo 5 spd


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

1988 NA GLL 5 speed $400.










1986 NA GLL 5 speed$200.










1987 2+2 Turbo GLL Automatic. traded for a 93 Saturn SC2










5/87 Turbo GL 5 speed $2700


----------



## edolsap (Nov 26, 2008)

*Canadian zzzzzzzzzzzz eh?*

I.m in Toronto Canada and bought a 1989 300zx with 175,000 miles on it
the car was originally sold in Florida and spent most of it's life there.It then moved to New York in 2005. I bought it in 2006
have spent $4,000 on it since . No Rust runs great turns heads.
They are scarce like hens teeth up here due to winters that rusted these things out tout suite! That has a tendency to jack up prices for thee older coveted models:


----------



## manuelrys60 (Nov 29, 2008)

man i paid 500 bills for mine but spent 900 bills just put a high performance clutch


----------



## manuelrys60 (Nov 29, 2008)

can anybody give advise on what's the best muffler for my z flow master magnaflow ??? looking for a low tone


----------



## Zshooter (Dec 29, 2008)

I paid $5000 for my 87' turbo a few years back with 139,000 miles. Everything on it seems to be replaced. It ran great up until 3 weeks ago then exhaust manifold cracked.
The day after it cracked someone gave me and 88'. Needs some work, but considering the price!


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

Just grabbed an '86 n/a, 5-speed today for $1,500 off the 2nd owner. Car sold new here in Florida. Came with all receipts from both owners. Exterior would be considered above average. Original paint with only a few little rust bubbles near the mirrors and no dents. Solid roof. Cloth interior is in excellent condition. Original wheels are still pretty decent although I'll be changing them. The only thing not stock is the radio, thank goodness. I've only put 30 miles on it today but it seems to run like a champ and all the electric doodads work (analog dash). For the money, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

dicemanorama said:


> Just grabbed an '86 n/a, 5-speed today for $1,500 off the 2nd owner. Car sold new here in Florida. Came with all receipts from both owners. Exterior would be considered above average. Original paint with only a few little rust bubbles near the mirrors and no dents. Solid roof. Cloth interior is in excellent condition. Original wheels are still pretty decent although I'll be changing them. The only thing not stock is the radio, thank goodness. I've only put 30 miles on it today but it seems to run like a champ and all the electric doodads work (analog dash). For the money, I'm very happy with it.



You have the much sought after "slick top".


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

Really or you just bein' silly?? Haha. I didn't even realize they came _without _T-tops 'till I saw this one.


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow. I guess so. Only 2,792 out of the 62,114 produced in '86. Neat stuff!!


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I just bought a 85 "slick top" for 500. Auto though. It needs a radiator.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought my 1986 N/A GLL about 3 weeks ago for $1000. I had to replace the right rear wheel bearing and hub. Cost about $60 total for the repair.

The exterior is in good shape, gun-metal grey paint, chipped in a few places. 4 new tires, the interior is in excellent shape. Cloth seats in perfect condition as well as the original 300ZX floor mats. I have the original leather storage bags for the T-Tops, and the T-tops do not leak. The car has 200,000 miles on it and had only 1 owner since new before me. It runs excellent. Would blow the doors off the '95 Mustang I sold for $2000 to buy the Z.

I am currently having a electical/charging system problem, but that should soon be fixed.


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

*88 & 86 300zx*

Both cost me $700. The 88 I rebuilt the top half due to bent valves, then found out the tranny was shot.. Bought the 86 to discover the tranny was new with only 6k on it. It runs great, however overheats and gas tank leaks...between the two, will make one great one =):woowoo:


----------



## Ariz22 (Mar 3, 2009)

350$ got a trashed one fixed it up like new


----------



## Drunknstar87 (Sep 5, 2009)

paid 3500$ canadian for my 1988 t-top turbo 300zx modified, runs not that bad. body is very mint. fully loaded. a/c's not working.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

1987 300ZX NA 5 speed, Not running due to a serious engine fire. Paid $400, parting out.










1986 300ZX NA 5 speed, runs good. Paid $150 last month, sold the Riken wheels for $400 and the car with stock wheels for $1500 last week.


----------



## galt_vg30et (Sep 14, 2009)

I just bought a 1984 300zx turbo (85,xxx miles) for $100 it just needs body work, tune-up, and a clutch

also bought a 1985 300zx NA (115,xxx miles) for $100 but needs body work and possibly need to rebuild the engine


----------



## xxVERITASxx (Sep 13, 2009)

Just picked up an '86 NA manual t-tops 2 seater w/ 240k miles for $300. Although had to backpay the registration from March '08 which was more than the car! Also new tires were as much as the car. Plus spark plugs and ignition wires and distributor cap. Has some front bumper damage which isn't bad. I'm just pissed because I was cleaning the EGR valve (to pass smog) and soaked it in Chem Dip which destroyed the diaphragm! Grrrrr! Anyways, when all is said and done, I'll be looking at less than $1300.

PS Anyone selling a Z31 NA manual EGR valve? Haha.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Just bought a 1988 Shiro #683 for $200.


----------



## galt_vg30et (Sep 14, 2009)

and I thought I got a deal lol


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

4/87 Turbo, 5 speed GLL, silver with black/leather interior with 110K miles

I purchased it tonight for $400 from the 2nd owner who had so many parking tickets that she couldn't renew the registration without paying them all off. It’s been sitting for a year.

Damage is from fishtailing in the rain and hitting a light pole.

It still runs and drives really good. Turbo pulls hard. LSD is in good shape. Everything works but the passenger window. Electronic suspension still works.


New 3" exhaust and brakes 1500 miles ago

































































Window sticker


----------



## JonJam88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Picked up a nice 88' NA. I'd have to give it an 8 out of 10.
140k miles. Interior is perfect. The clear coat was peeling on the hood so a friend of mine stripped and painted her with Nasons base/clear.
Paid a guy at church $2,800!!!
Bought it for my 16y/o daughter and looks like I may get to keep it. Shes a bit of a dicipline problem. Oh well!!! LoL.....
I'll upload some pics when i figure out how.....


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

i traded an 84 50th anniversary turbo (80k miles) for a nice motorcycle helmet that i never use, car needs a couple hundred to work, but prob a couple thousand more make me happy with it


----------



## kittyz (Sep 19, 2009)

i got mine for $1,280. got ripped off. oh well. got my 280 for $600.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

Paid a thousand. Haven't figured out how to upload a photo. But I will.


----------



## bellcrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Just bought mine today for $895 a bit of rust tho =/


----------



## mrjones (Sep 28, 2009)

Paid $1500 for mine, got it in July/09. It looks and runs good, although it needed some work, but i wanted a small project car. The seller gave me a lot of parts with the car. It needed/needs new rear shocks, front windshield, rack and pinion, timing belt, tune up, drive shaft, oil change, tranny and diff fluid change, rear pass-side caliper, drive-side rear parking brake cable, battery, hood shocks, vacuum lines. It could use a paint job, I'm getting my buddy to paint it this spring. Did all of the work by myself, with some help from a buddy of mine, all i have left is the timing belt, vac-lines, drive shaft, tune up, will need to replace pass-side valve cover gasket. Not sure how many actual miles are on it, the Odometer stopped at 120xxx, the title has 160xxx, it probably has well under 200k with the condition it's in.

1987 nissan 300zx NA - 5speed
2002 Nissan Maxima SE - 6speed


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I bought both these cars at an estate sale today for $500. The deceased owner was a collector who also has a black 84 2+2 NA 5 speed GL in nice condition that's in the garage where these cars are parked. I could have gotten that one for $500 more.

1986 NA2T GL. Black with black interior. 5 speed with 85 turbo donor parts. It runs and drives with good boost. It easy to spin the tires shifting into 2nd. T-top leak so it's a little wet inside. The drivers door latch is broken so the door won't open, I had to crawl in the hard way. The window regulator is messed up also with the window stuck almost all the way down. It has an after market boost gauge, electric cooling fan, cone air filter and some kind of water injection system. It idles a little rough but smoothes out quick. 





























1980 280ZX. Black with tan interior, 5 speed 2 seater runs and drives but smokes a little and need an exhaust system as the current one is dragging on the ground. It runs a little rough but I didn't let it warm up so who knows.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Bought a LNIB 1985 300ZX for 3,300 and the car was in immaculate condition. It had 115k miles but garage kept since day one and had never seen a day in the rain. Bought it from original owner. the wheels where spiderwebbed and he got them re done 500 a pop for each set of wheels. T-top manual 5 speed. Digital Dash. All the bells and whistles he could have gotten on it Minus the turbo........=| it sucks because where i live if i get caught with a turbo on my un turbo insured car I will lose my insurance and the car will be impounded. I can't until im 27 XP ha ha ha ha anyways. Love the car, got a fresh paint job on it to and the car is in just great condition. =D


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been trying to upload pics of my car...don't understand why it doesn't work. Do I have to be a premium member?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

IndigoDave said:


> I've been trying to upload pics of my car...don't understand why it doesn't work. Do I have to be a premium member?


No, but you have to use a image hosting site such as photobucket. Then post the image url with these on the front and back


----------



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

600$From a friend I worked with at a parts store. - 85 N/A manual trans. 140k miles. Couple dents, not much rust. Whoever owned it before my friend rewired the whole thing and put in a junkyard ECU. Gotta fix the intermittent stalling now. Think the ECU is bad, have literally replaced everything else.


----------



## ACloke (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't picked mine up just yet but I'm still going to post. I'm picking up my Red 1986 N/A 5spd Z for $1400. The car was parked for 7 years cause the previous owner died. Now the guy who is selling it is just getting rid of his toys cause hes retired 77 year old man. The interior is imaculate and the exterior isnt too bad. there is a nonprimered spot that needs painting, the right side mirror needs to be painted and needs just the mirror and the passenger side headlight bulb needs to be replaced. Other than that its pretty clean looking. It even still has the stock t-top covers. I cant wait to pick it up! I'll include pictures soon as I can.


----------



## 87300zxT (Jan 27, 2010)

I bougt my 87 300zx turbo a month ago, with 140.000k on it, wich has been repainted a year ago  it runs good and no rust in sight. it was mine for $5,620 (4000 euro)


----------



## teamfairlady (Feb 8, 2010)

Just bought 87 turbo from a salvage yard for $600!!! :newbie:


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

1700$ Need to fix my turbo due to some knocking sounds from 3k rpm to 47k ( but it could be the crank gears - hopefully not thats like 600$ i wanted to spend on other stuff  ). 88' turbo came with extra motor ( NA ) hks bov and intercooler.











Did i get Ripped :S?


----------



## dqauto (Feb 22, 2010)

*Z31-prices paid*

Well, my first Z31(87 Tyger grey 2+2) I paid way too much for. He was my dream car realized when I was 16. He was in desperate need of a 60k(he dumped h20 everywhere), odometer was turned back and broken, salvage title, broken antenna motor, RUST, HOLES, slipping auto tranny, etc....$5500 @21% interest from MFCU! I was only 23, single mom, and an idiot.

The next ones were better...but I am still a sucker for a grey Z31! Who needs a redhead or a blonde?

74-blown motor-free
87 RED Slicktop-$1600 knocking motor-little rust







[/URL][/IMG]
75 Streamliner-$100-primer, rust, drives great, needs floorpans.
85 Snowflake-$100 parts car with good motor/trans (sold trans for $150)
88 Bluebelle-$200 parts car with iffy motor/needed clutch
88 Strawberry-$100 parts car with trashed motor/good trans (sold trans for $200)
87 Tigger-$450-needed clutch master &slave, gas, battery.
87 Tyger2-$1500 (grey2+2) Needed break help, small bit of rust, temperamental little beastie!


Look, don't ever feel bad about how much you paid for your Z. I sold cars for a good living and the value of the car is what you are willing to pay for it. Not blue book, not dealer price tag. It all depends on you and your love for it. Don't let anyone make you feel bad! I've paid way too much for my first baby boy, Tyger, by everyone's standards. 



But, I drove him for over 10 years, he had over 400k by all estimates, won several awards, drove all over the east coast, and wrecked the front end. He saved our lives that day. He took me away from a very bad life in NC and saved our lives that day too. He brought us with a few suitcases north away from an very abusive guy when the cops couldn't keep him in jail. 

I drove him another 5 more years multicolored until the rust was so bad that I drove him into the bay and pulled his motor/trans,etc out. I stripped my baby and cried the whole time. I think I got my $5500 worth. Don't you?


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey sam, Were did you get those rims? I traded my 84 forrestor fish and ski boat for my 86 300zx turbo. only 130,000 no rust and a lot of new parts like shocks,brake calipers, all bushings, and more. Runs great just installed short ram intake today i am currently making intercooler piping.


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

there mustang rims came with the car i believe there from a 5.0 like 89 90 model i think  but i wannnttt 8 spoke wantanabe's! :| sexyyy rims wow. lol srry i get taken away a bit when i think of them :







reference : Grip Gambler z31


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

So the old ford mustang rims fit? any other rims that anyone know of that fit good without spacers?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I got this one for $200 last night. It has some rust in one quarter and under the tool kit. Left side quarter window and the tail light are leaking. It needs an alternator, catalytic converter, and a few other things. It runs and drives alright. Digital dash lights up all the way, transmission shifts good, clutch and brakes are good.


----------



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

I believe I paid about $25,500 when I bought it in 84


----------



## jamestiff2008 (Mar 21, 2010)

I paid 600 for my 85 300z, had a lot of work done to it and needed a lot of work. Already have 2k in it but its a great car!


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

God i wish i had that interior on my z. I cant stand the bright red interior on mine. Ugly in my openion.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got this 1984 300zx Turbo for $600. It's got T-tops, 5-spd tranny, and analog dash. ~156k miles on her. It's got some rust on the rocker panel below the driver side door and under the spoiler, plus the usual place under the toolkit. The dude I bought it from just replaced the injectors himself and did a full tune-up, plus a new FPR, new clutch set and slave cylinder. He couldn't get it to run, it's got spark and fuel up to the FPR, (I can hear the fuel moving in it.)
But it will only run as long as you spray starting fluid or gasoline into the intake, when you stop, it stops. Thinking maybe that vacuum hose on the FPR? Gonna check the codes tomorrow. Anyway, here are some pictures of her. ^_^


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I just picked this one up for $800, no rust anywhere. It needs a clutch and some upholstry work on the seats.

1986 Turbo GLL 5 speed with 117,000 miles.


----------



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

Paid $800 Canadian for an 86 turbo automatic 150000km's on the road.


----------



## Nissankid (Jan 15, 2010)

I paid $1000 for my first 86 and got home to find out it had a spun bearing then put a grand into the motor then bought another one for $500 that all it needed was an injector and new tires and exhaust and i drive it now.


----------



## 85black-beautyz31 (May 16, 2010)

i payed 500 for my 85 n/a with 127k miles


----------



## Jrlandis922 (Jun 19, 2010)

I paid $1500 for my 86 with 98k miles on it. The body and engine were not in bad shape except for a oil pan gasket leak.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

1984 300ZX Z31 Turbo = FREE
- my father bought the car brand new, passed it on to me
- 20,000 original miles
- sold for £11,000 in 2003 in the UK

1985 300ZX Z31 NA = £500
- bought from a salvage yard in Bristol, UK
- body damage and 200,000 miles on the engine
- blew both head gaskets
- sold the car back to the salvage yard for £350

1985 300ZX Z31 2+2 = $1500
- bought from a small shop locally
- 170,000 miles on the engine
- minor body work needed


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 28, 2010)

*800*

800 for 1985 n/a with only 100500 runs great needs new trans mount on rear comes up and hits floor.


----------



## FrankieZ (Sep 24, 2010)

I paid $3500 for my '86 z31 Turbo. Leather interior and the whole shabang. Had minor problems such as front strut and a door handle. The paint is good and the body is almost perfect.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

1984 turbo GL 5 speed, I bought it and drove it home for $400.


----------



## TopherFlame (Oct 11, 2010)

Bought a 1985 N/T GLL 5spd for $1400, 
Needs a lot of work and maybe not the best deal but its my new baby.


----------



## joanofarkansas (Nov 9, 2008)

*Joani*

I gave $2500 for my 84 300 z turbo 2 seat T-tops.. It had been sitting in a barn for the past 10 years serving as a collectors item. It had 96K miles on it. I replaced the hoses, belts, had the alternator rebuilt, a new battery and tuned it up. It's fast, looks great and runs rock solid. I'm keeping it.


----------



## codyweller (May 28, 2011)

1000$ for mine
86 5 speed na with broken digital dash horrible interior and exterior but fixed everything and passed safety 200$ later thanks to crazy rays you pick it junkyard
also excellent mechanical condition


----------



## dwyerZ31 (May 27, 2011)

$1500 Canadian for a 86' turbo 2+2 GLL. 130000 kms so roughly 81000 miles. Runs great never had to do a thing. but i am in the process major tune up recommended in the repair Manuel. needs rear shocks and front struts has a odd vibration sound at 3k rpm drive shaft or loose mounting bolts maybe we will see. replaced brake pads and got brand new tires. everything seems to be stock no aftermarket parts. original paint job. few dents and dings one bad one on the hood also one mirror is white the other black , the car is the silver gray metallic so black would be the stock. has little rust by back wheel wells. driver window does not go down and t-top leaks some what but only in the touch less car wash or really heavy rain. driver seat is kinda ripped but the rest of the interior is in mint condition. turbo is stitched onto the front seats adds a nice touch. as well as it says turbo on the side skirt by the back wheel wells. adds a nice touch too and have not seen many pics of z31's with that. seen it on kijiji the description was " 86' nissan 300zx low miles very fast $1650" with no pic. went and looked and said ill give you $1500 right now drove it home and got it on the road that day. been looking for this car for nearly 7 years since i got my license such an awesome car. defiantly a step up from the 91 nx 1600 i bought previous as well as the 96 sentra i ran into the ground as well as a bunch of other nameless non nissans . but everything works in it and thought $1500 was a good buy just wish it was 5spd, tranny swap maybe. only if the scarp yards in town had at least one to steal parts from. i was surprised they didn't so its parts online for me. good luck with your z's everyone, its always worth it in the end.


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

i paid 1400 for my 87 300zx 2+2 like three months ago ,its my first z.
pros:car was kept in good shape far as interior and engine gose.
cons:salvage title, front bumper and right fender is mess up pretty much the whole front end and few other smalls problems
i should have paid less but there not that many zs where i leave








[/IMG]


----------



## silverhondaguy (Jul 7, 2011)

paid 1100 for mine 1986 300zx na 2+2 144k miles (manual)


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

i paid $800 for mine ^_^


----------



## tigwylan (Sep 12, 2009)

*84 2+2 $800.00*

120K miles, paint fair, t-tops, perfect interior, alot of extra parts and rims, trans issue with one gear popping out


----------



## Piper403 (Feb 18, 2012)

86' Turbo GLL 220k kms came with every spare part you can think of, ripped off a 86 N/A both were T-tops. Body has seen better days but runs sound, drove it home. Interior needs work, Dash is digital and functional but stock stereo isn't working, and it seems as if there was a boost controller installed at one point there's a cut out in the dash. Luckily it came with a analog dash from the N/A, Lots of fun ahead can't wait.

edit: forgot price  600 with N/A engine on a engine stand included of course.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

85 NA 5 speed GLL rust bucket - 300
88 NA 5 speed POS - 650
85 NA 5 speed GLL (lots of mud, but it looked good until I got hit and run) - 900
88 Turbo automatic GL with blown engine - 650.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Became very interested to buy the Tomei 320km/h speedo.....

*Used Motorcycles* || *Used Atv* || *John Deere Tractors*


----------



## aujbman (May 22, 2012)

I'm looking at an 87 Turbo with a rebuilt engine (original turbo). Even trade for my 01 Cavalier in perfect working order. (Maybe a little cash on his side)

A/C not working
Idling rough on start-up and blowing smoke then, after a few seconds it's fine
Needs rear struts
Needs something to get the driver seat moving (either bad connection or motor)

What do you think? Is it worth the trade? I have heard some say yes but then get scared when others say the smoke may be due to the turbo and if it goes, we are talking a small fortune to get it running again.. 

here is a link to an ad with the pics of the car.

'87 Nissan 300zx Turbo


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

$200 for my 85 300ZX turbo just a couple days ago.


----------



## mberean (Jun 14, 2012)

Paid $1200 for the Alpine Gold. Muffler fell off literally driving it home, aside from that and a small coolant leak, which I got to get checked out, it drives nice. Good suspension, body is a high 7 low 8, and all gauges work, bitchin betty works, shifts good, and engine runs nice.


----------



## Stocknismo (Sep 10, 2012)

I paid 500 bucks for mine.Its a 1986 NA 300zx with an automatic (cant drive a manual).It just turned 100,000 miles the other day, has new coilovers,exhaust(stock),new injectors,new 4 core radiator an some other things.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

2000$. Red 85 turbo 5 speed, 110,000 miles. Worked over time for 3 months straight and then finally found one. The best car I have ever owned.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I just recently bought my 37th Z31, a 1988 Turbo Shiro for $700 and drove it 155 miles home. Needs new tires, rear brakes and a little body work.


----------



## micah 1986 300zx (Oct 1, 2012)

i bought my 86 for 500. the outside and interior look prestine but they only thing wrong, which i cant figure out, is that it tries to crank but then shuts off. also when i putt gas into it, it didnt show that there had been some put in. help?


----------



## 300zxSwap (Mar 11, 2015)

I paid $400 for my 90 300zx.

needs some body work at the time and there was no tranny fluid in it so it didn't shift into gear.


----------



## 86300zxtwtbo (Jun 18, 2015)

My 86 is in great condition for the interior and the paint is fair, it's also a twin turbo and has a great engine, I got mine for $900... A total steal! Only thing is that I need to figure out the dam digital dashboard


----------



## mvh2011 (Feb 28, 2015)

87 turbo 5 speed, got it free broken down. About 2200 in parts did the work myself, drives like new


----------

